# 2011 Miami International Auto Show!



## ScubaBrett22 (Nov 8, 2011)

Here are some of my pictures from the 2011 Miami International Auto Show. Tell me what you think!! Camera used was a Nikon D3100 18-55mm.

2012 Mustang Boss 302 Laguna Seca










2012 Ford Taurus SHO









2012 Ford Edge





2012 Ford F-150 SVT Raptor





2012 Chevrolet Corvette ZR1









2012 Nissan GT-R





Cadillac CIEL concept





2011 Jaguar XKR-S Coupe





2011 Porsche Panamera S





2012 Audi A8





2012 Audi R8 V10 Spyder





2011 Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 8, 2011)

Point and shoot pictures of beautiful cars. Have to say I am a fan of the R8.


----------



## ScubaBrett22 (Nov 8, 2011)

imagemaker46 said:


> Point and shoot pictures of beautiful cars. Have to say I am a fan of the R8.



I am more of a American car guy, but the R8 is very nice  It's hard to take pictures of cars at shows like these people always mess up the picture its very hard to get a perfect shot.


----------



## ScubaBrett22 (Nov 8, 2011)

Here is a video of the auto show with all of my pictures in it, I suggest you watch in 1080P HD!!


----------



## PixelDust (Nov 8, 2011)

I am loving the mustang and A8! I get all excited when auto shows come around here so I can take photos but I always end up disappointed because of all the people that end up in the shots. And all of the really cool cars are roped off or on platforms. I should start going really early so I can beat everyone to it.


----------



## ScubaBrett22 (Nov 8, 2011)

PixelDust said:


> I am loving the mustang and A8! I get all excited when auto shows come around here so I can take photos but I always end up disappointed because of all the people that end up in the shots. And all of the really cool cars are roped off or on platforms. I should start going really early so I can beat everyone to it.



It's impossible to beat anyone unless you are with the press which this show has a private day for them only. I don't mind the people in the background but the people who don't care and walk right in front of you!! That's aggravating. Here are some more shots of the Mustang Boss 302 and the Audi R8 V10.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Nov 8, 2011)

yeah best is to know someone who can get you in, or be in the show itself which i do love the perk of going in an hour or so before anyone is inside, nothing like having the freedom of shooting 3-600 cars in a convention center with maybe 4 or 5 guys in the place with you. even then with allot of setups its still not the best shooting enviroment as far as layout. the background usually winds up still being to distracting for anything great.


----------



## les_stockton (Nov 8, 2011)

That Ceil shot is superb.  I like them all.  I wish I could get to an auto show like this.


----------



## cnutco (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## ScubaBrett22 (Nov 8, 2011)

cnutco said:


>



I know  please guys and gals check out my flickr i need more views :/ Flickr: ScubaBrett22's Photostream


----------

